# accountant



## themartins (Feb 8, 2009)

hiya
i am currently studying to be a qualified accountant, when im fully qualified and have saved enough funds to move abroad we are hoping to come to spain, if our options are suitable at the time, it'l be years from now so i guess anything could happen with the economic climate etc.
Does anyone know much about English speaking accountants in spain? (costa del sol) There seems to be alot of job opportunities in Gibraltar? Is there anyway without studying in spain that i would be able to do books for local businesses/expats etc by learning Spanish laws etc myself, i assume that accounts is generally the same in most countries.
I have a Spanish accounting dictionary and have a book called ‘understanding Spanish accounts: language and terminology.’ so these may help. And we intend on learning some Spanish before we would even consider moving.
Also my husband is on his way to become an ambulance driver, he is currently working in care with clients with disabilities has he got any chance of getting any type of care job?
Like i say i understand that in the next 7 years or so anything could happen so il have to look into this more nearer the time just wanted opinions at the moment as all our plans could change and we could end up in a totally different country if we’ve got no chance of being comfortable. We have a little girl and will hopefully have another child by the time we move so don’t want to be pulling them out of school, away from friends/family etc if we aren’t going to be happy.
Sorry my post is so long
Thanks
christie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Though I don't have experience in Spain, I am a US trained accountant working in France. There is a certain level of reciprocity of qualifications throughout the EU. While the details of reporting and taxes, forms and deadlines will take you a while to learn, chances are you can do most of it yourself once you get to Spain.

The big requirement, however, is that you will have to learn the local language. Most serious tax forms, regulations and news regarding pending legislation and rules changes are NOT available in English translation - at least not in a time frame that would be useful to you if you're working with Spanish accounts.

Here in France, there is some significant demand for accountants with "anglo-saxon" accounting and English language skills, but you need the local language first. I suspect the situation in Spain is similar. If you get the basic local language skills under your belt, you should be pretty reasonably employable while you learn the Spanish accounting rules on the job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## themartins (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks for the advice, spanish language course here we come!

anyone got any idea on average annual prices for international schools? think the kids will probs go to local schools just depends how well they pick things up.

christie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

themartins said:


> thanks for the advice, spanish language course here we come!
> 
> anyone got any idea on average annual prices for international schools? think the kids will probs go to local schools just depends how well they pick things up.
> 
> christie


my sons international school costs approx 2000€ a term for secondary and 1,500€ for primary, books are extra and work out about 600€ per school year and then of course there´s the uniform, P.E. kit etc...

jo


----------

